# Washington DC Gun Control



## beer-b-q (Apr 22, 2010)

An interesting letter  in the Australian Shooter Magazine this week, which I quote:    

 *"If you consider that there has been an average of  
160,000 troops in the Iraq theater of operations during the  past 
22 months, and a total of 2112 deaths, that gives a  firearm death rate
of 60 per 100,000 soldiers.

The firearm death rate  in Washington , DC is 80.6 per 100,000
 for the same period. That means you are about  25 per cent more 
likely to be shot and killed in the US  capital, which has some of the
strictest gun control  laws in the US , than you are in Iraq .

Conclusion:  "The US should pull out  of Washington." *


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 22, 2010)

If you think gun control is a good Idea (little sarcasm)

Wait until you see what they have really done for health care. (shudder)


----------



## beerbelly (Apr 22, 2010)

That's funny, cracked me up--lol


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL... good one! Reminds me of a Ron White joke about two cops who get into a point blank shoot out with bank robbers in a suburban. After the shoot out the bank robbers drove away..... no holes in the suburban either... heh-heh.


----------



## insight (Apr 23, 2010)

The other side of Mount Rushmore about sums up the present administration IMHO


----------



## meateater (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree, I also believe that gun control means using both hands for maximum control.


----------



## hookup (Apr 28, 2010)

Trust me, you do not want the feds running health care.  For proof, look at the fine job the feds did with cash-4-clunkers.


----------



## corn cob (Apr 28, 2010)

Sometimes even a "sling" helps..........


----------



## cricky101 (Apr 28, 2010)

I get the punchline and all, but that 60/100,000 statistic can't be close at all ....

160,000 troops and 2112 deaths = 60 per 100,000???


----------



## alblancher (Apr 28, 2010)

Never let the facts get in the way of a good argument.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for reminding some folks that this post is a joke and was posted in the Jokes forum. No time to get serious over a joke... spending time over a stalled butt is no joke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2010)

Better known as "Fuzzy Math".


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gun control is bein able ta hit what yer aimin at!

Yeah, clean out the capitol an start all over!

An as fer the math, depends if yer usin old school math er that new stuff, with the new stuff ya can get bout any answer yer lookin fer!


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 28, 2010)

Regardless of the math, I still agree we'd all be better if we pulled out of Washington.


----------



## ou8one2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Your math is terrible. But the piont was well taken, What we need to do is 'Pull

Washington's Head out of the back side of that mountain Meat Mopper posted!!!


----------



## retread (Sep 19, 2010)

It's 60/100,000 per month. { (2112/160000) X 100000 } / 22


----------

